# Rent or buy property in Australia?



## castor (Mar 10, 2013)

rent. the market will crash with the mining downturn. hard


----------



## Rua (Mar 15, 2013)

What nonsense. What use is it quoting the average mortgage when that has nothing to do with the cost of houses now? Average houses in Perth (if you can call these dog boxes houses) are between $500k -$800k - to live anywhere thats under 1h to the city. That's between $700-$1200/week on mortgage repayments. Average rent is between $350-$550 for the same houses. You do the math. Do not buy here, you will get burned.


----------

